# Mysteriös



## Wichsus (28. Juli 2007)

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/3374/200700004al3.jpg
http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/2450/200700005hs9.jpg
http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/3959/200700006dc3.jpg
http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/1968/200700008yt1.jpg
http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/3007/200700009ne6.jpg

Also auf diesen Bildern kann man sehen das dort Streifen, helle auffällige Streifen, zu sehen sind. Da ich mich im Moment mit paranormalen Ereignissen beschäftige, weiss ich echt nicht was ich von diesen Bildern halten soll.

Es gibt da Hintergrundinformationen:

1.Es gibt nicht nur diese 5 Bilder von diesem Abend
2.Es kam noch nie vorher und danach auch nicht mehr vor
3.Es sind Bilder die bei uns bei der Müngstener Brücke (Höchste Eisenbahnbrücke Deutschland's) wo sich sehr viele Menschen schon das Leben genommen haben
4.Die Bilder entstanden am Freitag den 13.

und die Bilder entstanden als unser Freundeskreis dort unter der Brücke im Park den Abend verbringen wollten.Wir haben X-Tausende von Bildern auf unserer Homepage (http://www.ace-rs.de) aber sowas ist noch nie passiert und ob das Zufall sein kann das das ausgerechnet unter einer Brücke, wo sich Menschen umgebracht haben (sehr viele), am Freitag den 13. ?

Also ich weiss nicht wir haben die Bilder schon in Foren eingeschickt die sich mit Ektoplasma beschäftigen, werden aber noch diskutiert.




Jetzt der Grund warum ich das in dieses Forum stelle :


Sind diese "zufälligen" Streifen durch einen Belichtungs- oder Kamerafehler entstanden?

Könnte dies eventuell der Grund sein?

Ich bitte experten  um ihre Meinung, Danke.

MFG

Wichsus


----------



## tombe (28. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also mich würde zuerst interessieren was die mittlere Person auf dem letzten Bild in der Hand hält. Der Streifen auf diesem Bild endet genau bei diesem Gegenstand.

Beim vorletzten Bild ist (meiner Meinung nach) deutlich Rauch am Ende des Lichtsreifens zu erkennen. Da behaupte ich mal es war ein Feuerwerkskörper oder ähnliches.

Bei einem anderen Bild sieht es ein bisschen so aus als ob jemand z.B. eine Zigarettenkippe weggeschnippt hätte!

Aber abgesehen von der Brücke und den vielen Todesfällen : am Datum Freitag der 13. würde ich das nicht gerade festmachen. Dieses Datum wurde ja eigentlich durch die Ermordung der Tempelritter bekannt bzw. berüchtigt und das hatte damals eher religiöse/politische Gründe als etwas übernatürliches.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2007)

Das vorletzte Bild hat fuer mich eher was von 'nem Lagerfeuer.


----------



## Adi | tmine (28. Juli 2007)

Als für mich sieht das nach Licht Fehlern von der Kamere aus. Meistens enden die Streifen in Lichtquellen. Was war das denn für eine Kamera? digital ?


----------



## stain (28. Juli 2007)

Sieht für mich ganz eindeutig nach langen Verschlüsszeiten/Belichtungszeiten aus. Wenn die Kamera nicht ganz ruhig gehalten wird entstehen eben solche Streifen. Weshalb dann die Menschen nicht verschwommen sind weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Adi | tmine (28. Juli 2007)

Wenns keine digital Kamera ist, kanns auch am Film liegen ... , sieht aber nach digital aus


----------



## Wichsus (28. Juli 2007)

Hi Torben, erstmal Danke für deine Antwort!

Du magst recht haben mit der Brücke und mit dem Datum, dass das gar nichts zu heißen hat. Hast du vielleicht Recht mit aber ein bis zwei Wochen später waren wir am gleichen Ort auch Abend aber da war dann nichts zu sehen.

Ich weiss nicht wenn man das so zusammen addiert dann lässt mich das glauben, dass das was damit zu tun hat.

Und Feuerwerkskörper hatten wir definitiv nicht da aber Raucher hatten wir da, aber das glaube ich nicht, es sieht schon nach Rauch bei dem vorletzten Bild aber kein normaler, weil Rauch schwebt nicht so lange und so hoch und warum dieses Licht , dieser Streifen ?

Zu dem letzten Bild - Was er in der Hand hatte weiß er selber nicht mehr aber wir gehen schwer davon aus das ein Handy war weil die anderen beiden wohl auch eins in der Hand hielten.

Aber was mir noch aufgefallen war (mit 2 Ausnahmen), war dass auf dem ersten Bild zwei Personen und dazu zwei Lichtstreifen zu sehen sind, das gleiche bei Bild Nr. 3 mit einer Person und beim letzten drei Leute mit drei Streifen !

Worauf ich hinaus will ist wohl erkennbar; die Anzahl der Streifen gleichen sich der Zahl der Personen ?! 

Zufall oder Paranormal ?

Bitte um weitere Kritik und Antworten, Danke tombe


----------



## stain (28. Juli 2007)

Wichsus hat gesagt.:


> Aber was mir noch aufgefallen war (mit 2 Ausnahmen), war dass auf dem ersten Bild zwei Personen und dazu zwei Lichtstreifen zu sehen sind, das gleiche bei Bild Nr. 3 mit einer Person und beim letzten drei Leute mit drei Streifen !
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will ist wohl erkennbar; die Anzahl der Streifen gleichen sich der Zahl der Personen ?!
> 
> Zufall oder Paranormal ?



Das ist sicherlich Zufall! :suspekt: Wohl zu viel X-Factor gesehen^^
Ich bleibe bei der Belichtungszeit! ^^


----------



## Wichsus (28. Juli 2007)

es war eine Digital kamera, und das mit dem wackeln kann gut sein aber warum nur bei einem abend obwohl wir Fotos von knapp 50 abenden für dieses Jahr haben? das kann doch kein Zufall sein und Lichtquellen auch nicht, da beim 1.,3. und letzten Bild die Wupper (der Fluß) hinter liegt und deswegen lichtquellen ausgeschlossen sind zumindest bei den zwei bildern... und warum hört der streifen bei dem letzten Bild in der Hand der Person auf ?


----------



## stain (28. Juli 2007)

Wichsus hat gesagt.:


> es war eine Digital kamera, und das mit dem wackeln kann gut sein aber warum nur bei einem abend obwohl wir Fotos von knapp 50 abenden für dieses Jahr haben? das kann doch kein Zufall sein und Lichtquellen auch nicht, da beim 1.,3. und letzten Bild die Wupper (der Fluß) hinter liegt und deswegen lichtquellen ausgeschlossen sind zumindest bei den zwei bildern... und warum hört der streifen bei dem letzten Bild in der Hand der Person auf ?



Zufall, Zufall, Zufall und noch mal Zufall!
Die Lichtquellen stmmen warscheinlich von einem Feuer. (Das würde den Rauch erklären) Vielleicht hast du an dem Abend ausversehen an den Einstellungen der Kamera rumgespielt und es irgendwie am Tag danach wieder rückgängig gemacht. Vielleicht durch eine Art Reset

Die Lichtquellen die an der Seite der Wupper sind, könnten von einem Schiff stammen, dass durch den Fluss gefahren ist und welches ihr bei möglicher Musik oder einfachem Wind nicht gehört habt.


----------



## tombe (28. Juli 2007)

Die Farbe der Streifen passt zwar nicht so ganz zu meiner nächsten Idee aber das könnte ja wirklich an der Kamera liegen :

*Glühwürmchen*

Das der Striefen einmal genau an/auf der Hand endet könnte auch nur so wirken. In Wirklicheit könnte der Streifen auch weiter weg gewesen sein.

Je nach Belichtungszeit denke ich das es so ein Würmchen schon durch Bild schaffen könnte. Und wenn es auf der Stelle stehen bleibt, gibt es halt einen größeren Fleck, nämlich am Ende der Streifen.


----------



## Wichsus (28. Juli 2007)

1. wir haben kein Feuer gemacht ehrlich nicht 
2. die wupperist so breit wie eine hauptstraße und knietief .... schiffe wurden dort noch nie gesehen 
3. ich selber habe die Fotos nicht gemacht das war eine Freundin von mir, aber was für eine einstellung geben die licht an orten erzeugt wo sie eigentlich nicht sein können ....


----------



## stain (28. Juli 2007)

Und der Rauch entstand, als ein Glühwürmchen verbrannte!^^

Ich habe noch nie von der Wuppert gehört.

Vielleicht habt nicht ihr ein Feuer gemacht sondenr jemand anderes, der die bösen Geister am Freitag den 13. vertreiben wollte und um das Lagerfeuer rumgehopst ist.

//Edit:
Das mit den Belichtungszeiten kann glaube ich doch nicht sein, da im Bild mit den Handys der eine Streifen krumm ist. Wenn die Kamera verwackelt worden sei, müsste meiner Meinugn nach mindestens noch ein Strich krumm sein. Anders ist es glaube ich nicht möglich.

Sind die Streifen denn auch auf dem Bild, dass man sich auf der Kamera anschauen kann zu sehen?
Ich hatte schonmal ein kaputtes SD-artenlesegerät, dass mehrere Bilder zusammengefügt hat und dabei auch ganz merkwürdige Bilder entstanden sind.


----------



## Flex (28. Juli 2007)

Er meint übrigens die Wupper, die durch das schöne Bergische Land fließt (genauer Wuppertal) 

Wo genau haste die Fotos denn gemacht?

Übrigens hatte ich noch nie ein außerordentliches Erlebnis an der Wupper.. Und Wuppertal an sich ist eher auch langweilig.


----------



## Adi | tmine (28. Juli 2007)

ich sage immer noch das es die Belichtung is,... müsste man mal testen, wie man solche Effekte hinbekommt, sobald ich meinen Vater soweit habe mir seine teure Kamera auszuleihen, test ich das ma  find ich sicher irgenwie raus 
ich meine fotografier mal ein Auto beim vorbeifahren, dann sind die Streifen auch nicht immer dort wo das Licht ist!! 
Das die Leute trozdem scharf sind könnte folgendermasen passiert sein:
1. Man fotografiert, Die Blende öffnet sich (es wird belichet)
2. man denkt a fertig, bewegt die Kamere, und da es dunkel war und ev. imemr noch belichtet wirde, wurden nur die starken Lichtquellen noch berüksichtigt. 
somit wären dann die Lichter drauf, UND die Personen


----------



## stain (28. Juli 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> ich sage immer noch das es die Belichtung is,... müsste man mal testen, wie man solche Effekte hinbekommt, sobald ich meinen Vater soweit habe mir seine teure Kamera auszuleihen, test ich das ma  find ich sicher irgenwie raus
> ich meine fotografier mal ein Auto beim vorbeifahren, dann sind die Streifen auch nicht immer dort wo das Licht ist!!
> Das die Leute trozdem scharf sind könnte folgendermasen passiert sein:
> 1. Man fotografiert, Die Blende öffnet sich (es wird belichet)
> ...



Ich glaube damit hätte sich dein "Fall" gelößt!


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2007)

Möglichkeiten:

1. Glühwürmchen
2. lange Belichtungszeiten mit Blitz
3. Haltet Euch fest  Lichterscheinungen und/oder Rods
http://www.gespensterweb.de/Phanomene/Lichterscheinungen/lichterscheinungen.htm
http://home.flash.net/~storyink/hotrods/hotrods.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6zll-YpFs

Ganz ehrlich - ich bin für alle "Nichtnormalen" Dinge offen, da der Mensch nicht Allwissend ist, und noch ganz viele Sachen auf Uns warten, ABER
eine V - er - ar***e zu starten ist nicht schwer aufgrund simpler Techniken mit
Digicam und/oder Photoshop - Deswegen -> Ich widme der Sache ein bisschen mehr
Zeit und Vertrauen, wenn es Jemand in meinem Freundeskreis ist, und keinem Unbekannten.

Vielleicht solltest Du es hier versuchen . http://paranormal.about.com/ - mfg chmee


----------



## oska (29. Juli 2007)

The Sixth Sense läßt grüßen

Also für mich sieht das doch sehr nach Feuerwerkskörpern oder Leuchtkugeln aus. Der Boden ist sogar an manchen Stellen davon beleuchtet. (siehe Anhang)

Davon mal abgesehen sind die Verschlußzeiten nachts so lang, dass sich leuchtende Objekte nicht besonders schnell bewegen müssen um solche Spuren zu ziehen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2007)

Einen Laserpointer hatte nicht zufaellig jemand dabei?

Beim Fotografieren von Lasershows sind mir bereits solche Muster aufgefallen.


----------



## Klon (29. Juli 2007)

Sieht schlicht nach langer Belichtung und Blitz auf zweiten Vorhang aus.


Jede bessere DSLR bietet das.


Schöne Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Adi | tmine (29. Juli 2007)

Wie schon beschrieben ises fast 100% die Belichtung, und einfach irgendwelche Lichter,... 
Was für Lichter genau kann ich auch nicht sagen, kenne mich dort nicht aus, aber ziemlich deutlich wirds ja mit dem Handy! einfach nur die Kamera zufrüh bewegt. 
Sonst geh doch einfach nochma hin inner Nacht, und versuch einen änlichen Effekt zu kreiren. Bin fast sicher du wirst es fertig bringen. 

Ich mein Hallo, hattet ihr noch nie solche LichtStreifen auf nem Nachtfoto? also ich shcon, nur meistens is dann das Bild auch nicht sooo doll, mag mich aber auch an nicht Digitale Bilder von früher erinnern, wo ich auch schon solche Effekte hatte.


----------



## Wichsus (29. Juli 2007)

Also ich will hier keinen verarschen ich will der Sache wirklich auf den Grund gehen ich habe das ja auch  schon in ein Forum gestellt wo solche Sachen diskutiert werden, ich hoffe hier fühlt oder fühlte sich keiner Verarscht, weil das ist echt nicht meine Absicht...

Und Feuerwerkskörper hatten wir nicht dabei, auch kein Laserpointer zudem haben wir kein Lagerfeuer gemacht.

Und bei dem letzten Bild kommen 3 Lichter aus dem nichts, wo hinter fluß und wald herrscht!


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2007)

Ich werfe Dir direkt keine Verulkung vor, aber ich kläre die Vertrauensbasis.
Die habe ich bei solchen Themen nicht mit mir Unbekannten. 

Es ist Usus, dass sich im Bereich "Paranormales" Gläubige, Spinner, Verulker und
Naivlinge herumtreiben. Ich bin - wie ich schon sagte - für solche Dinge offen, aber
im Netz werde ich keine Dialoge über Levitation, Geisterbilder und weitere Phänomene
führen, da man es mit verrückten Gläubigen und auch Komplettverweigerern zu tun hat.

In offenen Foren endet das meistens mit Diskussionen um den Glauben an Paranormales.

Also - so long - und viel Erfolg auf weiteren Wegen. mfg chmee

***EDIT*** Es zeigt sich doch schon hier, dass die Sache recht einseitig betrachtet wird.
Belichtungsfehler, Lichtspielerei, klarer Betrug . Man gibt der Sache per se keine Chance.


----------



## Adi | tmine (29. Juli 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> ***EDIT*** Es zeigt sich doch schon hier, dass die Sache recht einseitig betrachtet wird.
> Belichtungsfehler, Lichtspielerei, klarer Betrug . Man gibt der Sache per se keine Chance.



Also ich geb dem paranormalen ansich schon eine Chance, aber hier will er einen Grund für diese "Streifen" haben, und den versuche ich ihm zu liefern.
Und a ich kein Mensch bin, der Unerklärliches mit unerklärlichem erklärt , erkläre ich es halt auf erklärbare weise


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2007)

@Adi|tmine:
Ja  der richtige Weg.

Muss aber auch sagen, eine Erklärung für ein Phänomen auf einem Medium - sprich Foto - in einem technisch ausgerichteten Forum zu suchen, ist ausgesprochen ..hmm.. wissenschaftlich ausgerichtet 

Da sind die genannten Erklärungen mehr als plausibel. mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (29. Juli 2007)

Es ist doch äusserst sinnig gerade das paranormale in einem technisch orientiertem Forum zu suchen. Denn wenn die Leute, die sich mit der Technik beschäftigen, dir keine unumstreitbaren Gründe liefern können, dann weißt du, dass du tatsächlich auf etwas gestoßen bist.

*Grollender Donner im Hintergrund*

Mich würden noch die Fotos interessieren, die unmittelbar vor denen mit den Lichtern geschossen wurden(reichen wahrscheinlich nicht, man müsste wissen was vor dem drücken des Auslösers noch alles vor der Kamera war). Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Belichtungseinheit einer Kamera bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen schon eine Art Memoryeffekt aufbaut. Leider hab ich keine Digitalkamera mit entsprechender Automatik zur Hand sonst würde ich versuchen Bilder mit diesem Effekt reproduzierbar zu erzeugen.


----------



## Beppone (29. Juli 2007)

Da is doch nix misteriös dran. Versehentliche Langzeitbelichtung mit Blitzkombination.
Jede Lichtquelle wird dann ein Streifen durch deine eigene Bewegung beim Wegdrehen oder Kamera absenken. 

Wenn die Lichtquellen weit entfernt sind und sich kaum bewegen (zB zwei Glutpunkte von Zigaretten), verlaufen parallele Striche nach oben, wenn du die Kamera (mit geöffnetem Verschluß) nach der Aufnahme absenkst.

Wenn sich eine nahe Lichtquelle (Händy, in der Hand gehalten) zusätzlich bewegt wird, verlaufen die Striche nicht mehr parallel.

Warum hast du eigentlich die EXIFs gelöscht?

Stell doch mal ein Originalbild ein, oder sind die misteriöserweise verschollen?

Mein Tipp: schau nicht so viele Gruselfilme und kauf' dir mal ein paar bunte Klamotten. Da kommt man auf reellere Gedanken.


----------



## Wichsus (31. Juli 2007)

beponne... das hat nichts mit grusel und sonstigen zu tun , so brauchst du gar nicht werst mit diskutieren

das sind orginale bilder ...guck doch auf der page...


@fluessig danke für dein interesse


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2007)

Auf einem der Bilder sieht man sehr klar, dass es KEINE Langzeitbelichtung mit nur bewegter Kamera ist. Ich glaube, es war das Erste. Da sieht man eindeutig, dass sich die Lichter auch bewegt haben müssen. Und dafür sind die Personen recht scharf.

Möglichkeit wäre : Kamera auf Stativ, Belichtungszeit auf etwa 10 sek., im Hintergrund Jemanden tanzen lassen mit Irgendwas, dann Vordergrund-Personen schnell rein und Taschenlampe kurz an oder Blitz. Ne Menge Aufwand.

mfg chmee


----------



## Adi | tmine (31. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube du meinst diese hier 
http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/2450/200700005hs9.jpg

öhm wie wärs mit dieser Variante, man blitzt, senkt/bewegt die Kamera, und in dem Moment schnippt einer die Kippe am Bild vorbei , aufen Boden....  
Ach komm der Fall ist wirklich ziemlich klar ...


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2007)

Sorry,war das Letzte.







hmm. Habe jetzt auch mal Photoshop angeworfen. mfg chmee


----------



## Adi | tmine (31. Juli 2007)

ja sry aber das sieht für mich schon derbst nach nem Licht aus  kenn mich halt dort nicht aus,.. man müsste halt schauen was dort ist/war 

Aber auch hier kanns ein Kameraschwenker gewesen sein


----------



## Wichsus (1. August 2007)

dafür das der fall so klar ist wird ihr ziemlich viel und lange diskutiert....


----------



## Adi | tmine (1. August 2007)

ja lol jeder sieht es halt so wie er es sehen will  ich hab dir bis jetzt glaub ich die beste "Erklärung" geliefert.... also ich meine du hast nach ner Erklärung gefragt, nicht nach dem Satz: "Ja das is mit Sicherheit irgendwas ausem irgendwo, das niemand erklären kann".... 
Hier hast du eine Erklärung ,... wenn einer ne bessere Erklärung hat, soll er nur posten, aber hier nur hmm nee kann nicht sein ...  die Frage is ja nicht Wer kanns nicht erklären... 

egal


----------



## Leever (2. August 2007)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner definitiv an... kein unbekanntes Phänomen.
Wenn du mit Blitz Fotografiert regelt sich die Belichtungszeit auf 1/60 sek. runter (was eigentlich etwas lange für diesen Effekt ist das sieht mir alles nach 2 sek bis 1/2 sek aus) außer du hast eine feste Beleichtungszeit festgelegt also bist im manuellen Modus oder der Blendenautomatik (spricht dafür, dass dir das später nie wieder passiert ist). wenn du nun bei starker Dunkelheit mit einer niedrigen ISO Bilder machst und dazu vlt. noch eine kleine Blende (also eine geringe Belichtungsempfindlichkeit hast), dann werden Gegenstände die selbst nicht leuchten, nur mit der Belichtungszeit des Blitzlichtes belichtet (werden also scharf) und leuchtende Gegenstände z.B. Laternen die oragne leuchten belichten die komplette Zeit über ziehen also schlieren wenn du die cam bewegst. Bei fast allen Bildern ist es auch so, dass die Schlieren nach oben weg ziehen, was auch logisch ist weil man eine Kamera nach dem Foto nach unten nimmt. Es fällt auch auf, dass die schlieren identisch verlaufen, sprich du hast leuchtende Objekte die ihre Position zueinander nicht verändern. Die Farbe passt auch allzugut zu den orangenen Laternen wie sie jedenfalls bei uns verwendet werden. Bei Bild 1,4 und 5 sieht man auch noch das Licht welches von der vermutlichen Latern auf den Boden Fällt. Bild 4 ist wahrscheinlich auch kein Rauch wie vermutet, sondern eine etwas verschwommene Baumkrone oder so.

Habe mir auch mal die mühe gemacht und die Bilder etwas vergrößert. und mir fielen Pixel- und Farbverschiebungen auf. entweder durch Komprimierung oder durch Interpolartionsfehler entstanden.

Wenn du die Orginaldatein noch hast dann up die doch mal bitte, dann kann ich auch gleich mal schauen was du für ne Blende, ISO und belichtungszeit hast... (Ich glaub nämlich wirklich nicht dass die orginal sind oder hat deine cam nur 0.18 Megapixel?) dann kann ich dir schonmal sagen ob diese Theorie hier hinkommen kann oder nicht ^^. Oder geht doch einfach mal an den Ort des geschehens und schau ob da Laternen stehen.

Hab das selbe eben mal mit meiner Nikon ausgetestet und der effekt wr schon bei einer 1/20 sek. absichtlich herbeiführbar.

MfG. Leever


----------



## Wichsus (2. August 2007)

die bilder sind orginal sie sind ein bisschen verkleintert damit sie auf die page können aber original sind sie...

aber das scheint wirklich die erklärung dafür zu sein, danke


----------



## Leever (2. August 2007)

Wenn sie verkleinert sind sind sie ja nicht mehr orginal.... 

mit orginal meinte ich nicht das das vlt was reingeschnitten wurde sondern genau das Bild so wie sie aus der cam kamen. Dann kannst du nämlich in den Eigenschaften die Einstellungen nachsehen mit denen das Foto geschossen wurde... wenn da jetzt ein Shutter von 1/20 sek oder mehr ist dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Effekt so zustande gekommen ist wie hier diskutiert. 

MfG. Leever


----------



## Wichsus (3. August 2007)

ich werden den schuldigen suchen, also der der das foto gemacht hat oder die foto's


----------



## Beppone (7. August 2007)

Wichsus hat gesagt.:


> beponne... das hat nichts mit grusel und sonstigen zu tun , so brauchst du gar nicht werst mit diskutieren
> 
> das sind orginale bilder ...guck doch auf der page...



Nu aber Hallo, *"grusel und sonstigen" war doch eingangs dein Grundtenor!* Ich erinnere:



			
				Wichsus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich mich im Moment mit paranormalen Ereignissen beschäftige (...)





			
				Wichsus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...) Es sind Bilder (...) wo sich sehr viele Menschen schon das Leben genommen haben





			
				Wichsus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...)Die Bilder entstanden am Freitag den 13.





			
				Wichsus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...) und ob das Zufall sein kann das das ausgerechnet unter einer Brücke, wo sich Menschen umgebracht haben (sehr viele), am Freitag den 13. ?





			
				Wichsus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...)in Foren eingeschickt die sich mit Ektoplasma beschäftigen



Dazu paßt auch dein hübsch morbides Avatar - jedem das Seine! Und jetzt soll ich nicht erzählen dürfen, dass ganz triviale Ursachen - jederzeit reproduzierbar - solche Bilder entstehen lassen und ich deine Grundhaltung für bedenklich befangen halte?

Vielleicht war meine Formulierung salopp, entschuldige bitte. Aber offensichtlich hab ich's auf den Punkt gebracht.

Nach wie vor die Frage: wo sind die EXIFs der Bilder? Da steht nämlich die Belichtungszeit und weitere kameraeinstellungen drin. Ausschalten lassen sich die nicht, sie gehen meim runterskalieren verloren. Deshalb schaffen die Originale Klärung.

Grüße, Bep


----------

